# [CLOSED] PAL - Due January 2013 with a Rainbow Baby



## duckytwins

I had two early miscarriages in 2004, then gave birth to my amazing twin boys in September 2005. Then, we lost our precious daughter in December last year and weren't really prepared to try again so soon. I had a really weird cycle last month and ended up Oing early, so seeing that :bfp: was a shock to say the least! But, here I am, a tiny bit pg and scared to death. Would anyone like to join me in wating for a new year bundle? Let's start a group!

The PAL Ladies 

Jessica - Duckytwins
Due January 5
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/f0hmm4.png


Lindsay - Greens25
Due January 6
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/rCLIm4.png

Michele - Mrs S-M
Due January 9
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/2cRwm4.png

Twila - Leinzlove 
Due January 26
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Vs9Bm4.png


Remembering our angels 
Becca - Girlinyork :angel:
Hilary - Jingles23 :angel:
Tasha :angel:
Kirstene - Mrskg:angel:

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/baby%20n%20bump%20fun/heartcandlesandfeathers.jpg


----------



## Cheska

Eeekk congratulations :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

I'll cautiously park myself here


----------



## duckytwins

:hi: Welcome! I'm cautious too, but still optimistic!


----------



## ansiosa

duckytwins said:


> :hi: Welcome! I'm cautious too, but still optimistic!

Hi i will join you. I lost my little girl last year at 28 weeks. I just got a BFP yesterday and Im also waiting cautiously. ive been feelingg extremely hot other than thay no unusual feeling or symptoms. Thank you for inviting :)


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome ansiosa. I will be posting something in a little bit, asking some questions about out group members, if that's okay with everyone. Something we can fill out to get to know each other a little better. 

Congrats on everyone's :bfp:s. Crossables crossed for sticky beans!


----------



## Greens25

Hey Jess,

I am in. Pregnant after twin loss at 11 weeks in November and I am scared to death.
I worry about everything....

My bbs hurt yesterday but not today...
Is my beta doubling like it should? I don't know because I only had one round of bloodwork...
I don't have many symptoms...tender bbs and random crampy/tinges... but that comes and goes (m doc said if I get it, morning sickness will start closer to 6 weeks)....

Ball of nerves.... I tell myself to chill and try "not to think about it" but that is IMPOSSIBLE! 

I have to call on the 22nd to book an appt for 8 weeks (the next week) for more comprehensive bloods and ultrasound.... anxious to book the appt. but will be terrified when it comes.... such bad experiences last time....it brings back hard memories...


----------



## duckytwins

*Getting to Know You*

*Name*
Jessica (or Jes is fine)
*Age*
34
*SO's N**ame*
Tyler
*SO's Age*
He'll be 36 on the 17th
*Do you have any other children?
*Yes
*If so, tell us about them*
We have 6 1/2 year old twin boys, Alex and Jonathan
*EDD*
January 5
*Tell us about your loss*
I'm on my 5th pregnancy and have had only one delivery. We had two early miscarriages in 2004, before we got pregnant with the twins. Then we lost our daughter, Tess, on December 20, 2011 ~15 weeks, to Trisomy 13. 
*What makes you nervous about being pg again?*
Because our loss was fairly late, I'm nervous that I will get through the first trimester again, thinking everything is fine, then find out it's not. I don't think I can go through another loss like that. 

Also, the last time I was at my dr's office, it was just after we lost Tess. I'm scared to go back again. And the last time we had an ultrasound, it was the worst experience of my life. I'm nervous about having another one. 
*What are your symptoms?
*Nothing really to write home about. I am pretty tired. I pee a lot, but I increased my water intake (It seems I spot if I don't drink enough). My bbs were a tiny bit sore the other day, but not really anymore. I have some cramps, pulling, twinges and bubbly feelings. Oh, and heartburn.
*What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?
*With Tess, I was sick ALL the time. I couldn't keep anything down and threw up pretty much all day. My bbs hurt so bad I had to wear a sports bra to bed every night. 

That's me! Tell me about yourself!


----------



## girlinyork

*Getting to Know You*

*Name*
Becca
*Age*
24
*SO's Name*
Chris
*SO's Age*
31 in June
*Do you have any other children?*
No
*EDD*
January 12
*Tell us about your loss*
It was my first pregnancy and unplanned. On Christmas Eve I was spotting and went for a scan and saw an undersized bean with a heartbeat. The doc told me I must have my dates wrong but I knew I didn't. A week later I spotted again and I found out at the u/s beany died. Baby was sized 7+4 and I had a very messy d&c afterwards
*What makes you nervous about being pg again?*
I'm afraid I can't carry children. I'm worried my tests are so faint (even though the doc has assured me they're fine). I'm scared of my hospital and I'm afraid of needing another d&c and them messing up again
*What are your symptoms?
*Sore boobs, sore boobs, and sore boobs. They woke me two hours early this morning. Massive mood swings and dull cramps.
*What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?
*Last time, I had a really bright test at 13dpo. I'm getting really scanty lines at 13dpo this time. Other than that, symptoms are the same.


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Becca. So sorry about your loss. I want us all to make it this time!! Hi Lindsay! Welcome!


----------



## girlinyork

Looks like I was right to be apprehensive. Started bleeding this morning. It was a chemical 

:(


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry Becca :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you girls?

*Name*
Tasha

*Age*
26 - 27 on the 14th

*SO's Name*
Matt

*SO's Age*
29

*Do you have any other children?*
Yes

*If so, tell us about them*
Morgan he just had his eight birthday, Naomi-Mae is six, and Kaysie Blossom is four on the 12th

*EDD*
January 13th

*Tell us about your loss*
This is my 16th pregnancy, so I have had a lot of losses. My first loss was my third pregnancy; My waters broke at 28+6, at 29+2 I had a failed induction, they left her in me with no waters. At 35+5 we had a scan and they over measured her tummy by 10cm's, she was fighting for her life and no one realised. Honey was born sleeping at 36+6 weighing 5lb 11. The post mortem said six weeks without waters compromised the placenta and so it was too small, 50% clots, and a 10% abruption. No waters meant that Honey's lungs and kidneys hadnt grown since around the time my waters broke. The hospital have admitted negligence. 

Pregnancies five to eleven were first trimester loses between August 08 and September 2010. November 2010 I got pregnant again, I was put on progesterone, clexane and aspirin, we made it past twelve weeks and for a moment I dared to hope, sixteen weeks we had a private gender scan, it was a beautiful moment and we found out we were having another girl. By our anomaly scan at 21 weeks I was convinced something was wrong, I said to everyone she was going to be tiny. The scan came and I was proved right, she was below the 3rd centile, not good with my history yet they wouldnt let me see a doctor, the next day I kicked up a fuss and another scan was booked for 24 weeks. I still felt uneasy so booked a private anomaly scan for eleven days later and that showed she was now below the 1st centile and showed signs of brain sparing, I wont go into more details but the 24 week scan showed she had died and Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3 weighing a teeny tiny but perfect 340 grams (12 ounces). 

I have had first trimester miscarriages since then too June 11, 2nd December 2011 and 28th January 2012. 

*What makes you nervous about being pg again?*
Just another loss, I am very high risk for loses in any trimester.

*What are your symptoms?*

Everything is on and off, like nausea, sore breast, dizziness etc

*What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?*
My last pregnancy was a twin loss, so the symptoms were extreme with them. This is pretty similar to Riley Rae's pregnancy I think


----------



## duckytwins

girlinyork said:


> Looks like I was right to be apprehensive. Started bleeding this morning. It was a chemical
> 
> :(

 
Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry sweetie. I'm crying for you! :hugs::cry:


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome Tasha. My goodness, you've been through a lot. I am sending sticky vibes to you and keeping my crossables crossed!


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: please don't cry. I'm sure I'll get my rainbow baby soon. If this had been my first loss I might be inconsolable but I'm relieved it's over with now without intervention or complications. Tasha, those are sad stories. I hope this is a sticky and healthy one. Good luck everyone with your new year blessings xx


----------



## Jingles23

Can I join you as well?

Name
Hilary

Age
25

SO's Name
Josh

SO's Age
31

Do you have any other children?
Yes

If so, tell us about them
Jocelyn is 13 months

EDD
January 13-15??

Tell us about your loss
I had two early mc before Jocelyn and had another one in Oct 11. 

What makes you nervous about being pg again?
It's still super early. Not even sure if I believe it yet. Test was super faint. I just don't want another loss....

What are your symptoms?
Nausea on and off, little bit of cramping, little bit of sore bbs.

What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?
Not much so far.....still so early


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Welcome Hilary, we have a similar EDD x


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome Hilary! Sorry to hear about your losses. 

I have to say, I like a group where we've all had losses, so we now how scary this is for everyone else. I do enjoy being part of other due date clubs, but I don't want to scare others who haven't dealt with a loss, and I feel I need the extra support from those who have. 

Thanks for being here.


----------



## Tasha

I totally agree Jessica, our pregnancies are a bit different so to have people who 'get' that will be good.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Thank you for the opportunity to join you lovely ladies.
Here is a bit about me:

Do you have any other children?
No
If so, tell us about them

EDD
January 9th according to the date of my last period but January 15th going from ovulation.

Tell us about your loss
We lost our first pregnancy last April at around 10 weeks. I had had no blood tests or scans at all by that point as my doctor said I had to wait for my first midwife appoint which I was one week away from. I just knew something was wrong- odd pains in my back and on my left side, so we went to A&E and sure enough I had lost the baby which began passing the next day. Since then we have struggled to get pregnant again. Recently being told I have low progesterone and am unlikely to get pregnant naturally. We had given up trying with a specialist appointment in 2 weeks time.

What makes you nervous about being pg again?
Knowing I have low progesterone, until I get it checked I have to be realistic that I could lose this baby due to that. I am also nervous because we made it to 10 weeks last time which seems a long way off right now.
To say the least the timing of this pregnancy is anything but perfect due to DH being very ill for the last year and a possible promotion at work. Regardless of this we are OVER THE MOON! and super excited!

What are your symptoms?
Nausea and feeling hungry all the time. Feeling very wet down there :blush: and lots of short sharp cramps particularly on my left side.

What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?
Not much really, we are much more 'ready' this time around and it feels less scary and more 'Oh my goodness how lucky are we!'

So yeah that's a little about me!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Girlinyork I am so sorry for your loss and so inspired by your strength. I wish you all the best in the future.

Tasha you have had such a rough ride of it, I really hope this little bean sticks for you and that you are able to enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome, Michele! Glad to could join us! (Well, glad you're here, but sorry about the circumstances). Sending massive sticky vibes to you!


----------



## Greens25

Hey Jess,

I agree! I almost feel bad being worried sometimes, due to previous loss. I don't want to scare people who are experiencing their first pregnancy.... 

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Feeling so sick today. It's like i'm hungry but all of the time and no matter how much I eat I still feel sick constantly. I am hoping that this is a good sign and is just letting me know all is ok. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrskg

:wave:

we're both 35 x (not sure about name i have an unual spelt name an its a small world esp in scotland not sure i want my neighbour knowing i check my cm :haha:)

do you have children
yes 3 daughters, 18 (away at uni) 13 (14 on 13th) & 5 x only youngest is x

EDD
16th january 2013 1 day after oldest daughters 19th!!!!

tell us about loss
i fell pregnant unexpectedly in april 12 x edd 31/12/11 x x never for one min imagined anything would go wrong x i had the worst ms started a week before bfp!! till 11+3 my bbs very really sore an i looked about 4months at 10 weeks an really bad headaches x ms stopped suddenly at 11+3 i had a feeling something was wrong but tried tothink it was because i was nearly 2nd tri x 11+6 started spotting x scan at epu confirmed only a 6 week sac x 2x failed medical managments over 3 weeks eventually passed naturally on 10th july at 15+2 (all being well) we were devastated an made us realise we wanted 1 more to complete our family x

joined bnb x

september 11 bfp 2 days after af was due x dd 27/5/12 x very faint knew something was up straight away started bleeding a few days later was in absolute agony x

oct 11 bfp 2 days before af was duex edd 26/6/12 x really thought it would be 3rd time lucky x got 1-2 on a digi went on hol for 5 days came bach digi said not pregnant tests still had a line betas saw hcg drop another angel x

dec 11 bfp few days before af x edd 26/8/12 x thought again surely we cant be unlucky again x got early scan at 8+5 baby looked fine an had a hb but sac looked tight x i googled when i got home an found this was not a good sign but still had hope x started spotting a week later scan revealed babys hb had stopped not long after first scan due to sac not growing x passed naturally 2 days later x

what makes you nervous about being pregnant again
everything! knowing that this is our last chance i couldnt put hubby through a 6th 7th 8th loss x 

what are your symptoms
believe it or not ive had more on bfn months x i have a cold sore x my left nipple is sore to touch x wet feeling down below x belly cramps with trapped wind last 2 nights an maybe a bit constipated not been for couple of days (tmi) skin on face has gone darker i had mask of pregnancy with my youngest not sure how early it started though (great im gonna look dirty for next 9 months) backache when standing doing dishes x def not my normal bfp sign really thought i was out this month due to lack of symptoms x my af came 5 days early last month on cd20 i actually hoped it was my body resetting an getting ready for a bfp never thought id be right x

what is different about this pregnancy
too early to tell x 

good luck everyone sending loads of sticky :dust: all round xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome Mrskg! I'm hoping for a sticky bean this time! 

How's everyone else doing? Should we close the thread at some point and have a small group? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Mrskg

im still getting my head round it not even told hubby yet told him i feel funny an will test in the morning x wanted to see how he reacted to that x he was really laid back an said well ive been expecting it surprised it took this long!!!!! (3 cycles)

oh i never knew you could close a group x would maybe be good then you really get to know people x im happy whatever you decide x 

how are you feeling? x


----------



## duckytwins

You know what I've been thinking.... I think it kinda sucks that we have to do so much worrying about our pregnancies when other people who've never had a loss can go about their, worry-free. Like blissfuly ignorant, while every pain, symptom, lack of symptom, feeling, spot of pink or brown, etc. makes our hearts sink. :-( 

Sorry to be so down, I just was thinking how unfair it is and I'd give anything to not have to worry...


----------



## Mrs S-M

I agree it would be nice to keep the group small and really get to know everyone :) 
How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Mrskg

i agree ducky that innocence is lost :cry: on a good note

BFP on frer!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bnbfrer 001.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs S-M

Yay congratulations Mrskg! Lets hope this bean is a stick one :)


----------



## Greens25

CONGRATS Mrskg! Welcome!

Jess, I like the idea of a small group! 

I also agree with what you had to say Jess. There was a girl at my work that announced to the world, facebook, work, etc. at 5 WEEKS that she was pregnant and everything is FINE! Meanwhile, I will clear the 12 week mark before summer break (I am a teacher) but don't even want to mention it to work until I get back in September and it will be very obvious because by then I will be like approx 21 weeks! When people do that I just want to be like _aren't you scared?!?!?!?!?!_ but of course I never say anything. then there is me, like you said, every symptom, lack of symptom makes me worry! arg!


----------



## duckytwins

Mrskg said:


> i agree ducky that innocence is lost :cry: on a good note
> 
> BFP on frer!!!!

YAY!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Greens25 said:


> CONGRATS Mrskg! Welcome!
> 
> Jess, I like the idea of a small group!
> 
> I also agree with what you had to say Jess. There was a girl at my work that announced to the world, facebook, work, etc. at 5 WEEKS that she was pregnant and everything is FINE! Meanwhile, I will clear the 12 week mark before summer break (I am a teacher) but don't even want to mention it to work until I get back in September and it will be very obvious because by then I will be like approx 21 weeks! When people do that I just want to be like _aren't you scared?!?!?!?!?!_ but of course I never say anything. then there is me, like you said, every symptom, lack of symptom makes me worry! arg!

I'm a teacher too and will also be waiting until September before allowing it to become common knowledge.


----------



## Jingles23

Super sad today. Took another hpt today hoping to get a dark enough line that I'd feel comfortable calling my OB today. BFN!!!!! Blah, I'm crying right now. Not sure if Saturday's test was faulty or an evap or if I just had another chemical!!
This sucks. I was so excited. Kept telling myself not to but still did. :(


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Hilary, no!!! Sweetie, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Jingles23

Thanks Jess. I was just really excited to finally be pregnant again and hoping this one would go well. 
How are you doing?


----------



## Tasha

Oh no, I am so sorry hun x


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: jingles xxxx


----------



## Greens25

So sorry jingles :hugs:


----------



## Jingles23

Thanks girls! Hopefully I can join you again next month. I wish you all the very very best in your pregnancies. You deserve it! Can't wait till you are all holding your miracle babies in your arms.


----------



## duckytwins

Hilary, you aren't leaving the group, are you?


----------



## Jingles23

I'd love to stay if that's okay with you. It's so nice to know others who have been through loss and understand the fear.


----------



## duckytwins

Jingles23 said:


> I'd love to stay if that's okay with you. It's so nice to know others who have been through loss and understand the fear.

Yes! Please stay! I was hoping you would say you wanted to stay! And if you said you were thinking about leaving, I was going to cry!


----------



## duckytwins

Ladies, I want to update the first post with everyone's information. Is that okay with everyone?


----------



## Mrskg

fine with me an if you close group i'll even tell you my name :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

The group has been closed


----------



## Mrskg

lol my name is Kirstene xxxx


----------



## Jingles23

duckytwins said:


> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay if that's okay with you. It's so nice to know others who have been through loss and understand the fear.
> 
> Yes! Please stay! I was hoping you would say you wanted to stay! And if you said you were thinking about leaving, I was going to cry!Click to expand...

Oh no! Don't cry! 
I'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone. It's fine if you update the firist post. :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, how are you all doing?

I have my first appointment and scan on the 16th May x


----------



## Mrskg

thats great tasha x 

how long till yours today jes? x


----------



## Greens25

Jingles23 said:


> I'd love to stay if that's okay with you. It's so nice to know others who have been through loss and understand the fear.

Please stay!


----------



## Greens25

duckytwins said:


> Ladies, I want to update the first post with everyone's information. Is that okay with everyone?

Fine with me Jes!

Lindsay, due Jan. 6th!


----------



## duckytwins

Mine is at 315 this afternoon. It's only 9am! WAAAHH!! lol


----------



## Mrskg

I called epu I've to wait 10days to get past chemical stage then call them to book a 9week scan x where's the fast forward button? :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Yeah it is scary though being Honey's fifth birthday on the 16th


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Tasha, what an emotion day that will be for you. I'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

its 2.30pm here so looks like i will have to log on when i get home from work tonight got everything crossed for you jes xx


----------



## Mrs S-M

Just had my first appointment with the GP....
and I'm really disappointed! I was really hoping she would do some blood tests to check that everything is progressing as it should and also check my progesterone as we know it's low, but she won't. She just said if I am going to miscarry no tests or anything she does will stop it so we just have to wait until the 12 week scan and midwife appointment between 8-10 weeks. 
I really had hoped she would do something maybe even an early scan.... wishful thinking I guess :(
Hope you have all had a better day than I have.


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs: 

I'm so sorry


----------



## Mrs S-M

I know I just need to believe things will be ok but really thought they would do something to check before then.

I have found a place nearby that does private scans so could go for one at around 6 weeks to check all is ok...


----------



## Jingles23

Blah, that sucks. 
If you want, you can order natural progesterone cream online. A close friend who also has progesterone issues is using it at the moment and she is about 10 weeks preggo. Her doc also didn't want to do any sort of testing but she pushed and pushed till the doc did it. If you want I can get the website for you.


----------



## Mrs S-M

That would be great Jingles if you could. I would just feel happier trying to do something to stop miscarriage rather than just 'hoping' that all will ok when we know there are issues. Trying not to worry overly think I will just have to forget about be pregnant for a few weeks and not obsess to much.


----------



## Jingles23

I know the feeling. It just doesn't make sense to me for your doc not to do anything when you have a known problem that is so so so easy to fix. My doc didn't even check my progesterone but already agreed to put me on it when I get pregnant again. I'll pass on the info as soon as my friend emails back. I really hope it works for you. :)


----------



## Jingles23

Here is what she sent me.

The website is vitacost.com. 

This is my referral link which will give her 10 dollars off her first order. 

https://www.vitacost.com/Referee?wlsrc=rsReferral&ReferralCode=90239243

This is the one I tried: https://www.vitacost.com/home-health-femgest-progesterone-cream but they have many other options to try as well. 

The info: https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/how-to-use-progesterone-cream.html#axzz1uJq0OfU1


Hope this helps you. It's an american company so it should ship pretty quick. She also sent this website. It's a list of recommended creams.

https://www.johnleemd.com/store/resource_progesterone.html

:flower:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Thank you so much for that, I will look into it :)


----------



## Mrskg

aw thats rubbish mrs sm x glad you've got info from jingles x

i asked epu about bloods but they said they only do them if eptopic is expected an that they can cause more worry sometimes so just to hold out x ive to wait till next fri to get passed the chemical stage then they will book me in for a reassurance scan at 9 weeks not earlier because in jan we saw baby an hb at 8+5 so they want me to get passed that baby was fine it was sac that was a problem that time x if i was you id wait till about 7 weeks for private scan 6 can be a hit or a miss with hb an you dont want any extra worry but i know the waiting will be hard so do whats best for you xxx


----------



## Mrskg

ducky how did you get on? xxx


----------



## Mrs S-M

Mrskg said:


> aw thats rubbish mrs sm x glad you've got info from jingles x
> 
> i asked epu about bloods but they said they only do them if eptopic is expected an that they can cause more worry sometimes so just to hold out x ive to wait till next fri to get passed the chemical stage then they will book me in for a reassurance scan at 9 weeks not earlier because in jan we saw baby an hb at 8+5 so they want me to get passed that baby was fine it was sac that was a problem that time x if i was you id wait till about 7 weeks for private scan 6 can be a hit or a miss with hb an you dont want any extra worry but i know the waiting will be hard so do whats best for you xxx

I am thinking of leaving a bit longer if I can but need to have it done without work knowing as really don't want them to know yet. Long story but basically meant to be getting a promotion and really don't want it all falling through because of being pregnant. I know they are not really allowed to do that but you just never know!

What do they mean by chemical stage? Did they pick up a problem at your 8+5 scan last time? I have only known about being pregnant 6 days and I am already driving myself round the bend!:haha:


----------



## Mrskg

i think a loss before 5 weeks is classed as bio chemical ive had 2 (sept & oct 11) my first loss in july was a mmc x my loss in july i had an early scan at 8+% baby was fine but sac looked tight a week later i started bleeding an scan showed hb had sropped because sac never grew x theyve all been put down to bad luck since they're different so thats a blessing i suppose surely i cnat be "unlucky" 5 times ?????? x#

good luck with your promotion what do you do for work xxx


----------



## Mrs S-M

Oh my you really haven't had the best of luck! I'm so sorry to hear that, hope that this bean does stick and that once you have had your scan you can relax a little. Is there anything you are doing differently, anything the doctors can do to try and help the pregnancy along?

I'm a primary school teacher. So probably mad to be taking on more responsibility! But it has all been coming for a long time. The interview for it should have been a couple of weeks ago when I wouldn't have even known I am pregnant but due to our head having family problems it has been put off. My head knows we have been trying and knows that I had a miscarriage last year, so this won't be a shock.


----------



## duckytwins

I went to my appointment, sat there for 45 minutes, then went home. My doctor had some kind of emergency and had to leave at 4, and he was running 45 minutes late. He never even saw me. I rescheduled Thursday at 245. As if I'm not already scared to death to have the ultrasound to begin with. Now I have to wait another day and get anxiety all over again.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Oh no! That really sucks! Hope it means you get to see even more when you do finally get to have your scan. 

I must say I am rather jealous! I would love to have a scan right now. :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

Ladies, I updated the first post with tickers for everyone! I hope that's okay!! Becca and Hilary, I hope you will stay with us! When you get your :bfp: please let me know and I will update the first post again.

Has ansiosa left us?


----------



## Mrskg

MrsSM nope nothing different just a case of hoping for the best but I've managed it 3 times ith my daughter so I know I can do it x feeling really optimistic hope that's a good sign x

Jes good luck ith your scan tomorrow hope all goes well an doc makes an appearance this time x loving the front page an love my ticker :cloud9: although not happy I'm last in the race :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

Aww! Sorry about being last. Maybe you will go early and have that baby before some of the rest of us! (of course, not too early - we need all babies to stay in there and cook!) 

Thanks for the good thoughts. I hope he shows up too! Lol. 

Can I ask a weird question?? Should I be paying attention to different "signs" I'm seeing? 

Like for instance, before I poas, almost everything I saw on TV had something to do with babies. Every store flier I looked at had pregnancy tests on sale. (Power of suggestion? Or was I just noticing it more?) It kind of made me poas (at 16dpo) and get my :bfp: 

So lately, I've been noticing things that could possibly point to twins again. For example, a friend of mine, who I told we were pg (she's the only one) said she couldn't help but want to write babIES when sending me an email. Another friend posted something to the effect of how history has a way of repeating itself (mind you, it had nothing to do with me, but still...). DH keeps getting this "feeling" that there's two girls in there. And so many people have posted on my journal about twins. 

Think there's anything to it? or am I looking waaaay too into it? Grasping at straws?


----------



## Mrskg

Lol jes I happily tag long at the end if we all get our rainbows x

Yes I always notice "signs" too x I can't help but think twin girls would just be lovely for you though :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs S-M

I love my ticker, how cute. I did notice I'm the only one without my name up, I did put it up to start off with but then I worried that other pregnant people from work might see it. Anyway my name is Michele :) 
I wouldn't worry about being last Mrskg- I think when I go to my first scan I will be put back about 3 days as I ovulate later in my cycle than average. 
As for signs, I know what you mean! I felt like everywhere I looked there were baby signs before getting my BFP- even people saying how I am a natural with a friends baby and it needs to be me next lol. Do twins run in your family? Would you want to have twins again? Hopefully when you have your scan you will find out either way. :flower:


----------



## Greens25

Morning ladies (afternoon to all my UK friends!)

I have been so down and out with this horrible cold! The sneezing, watery eyes, stuffy nose and congestion is really killing me! Usually I would just pop 2 Advil Cold and Sinus, but can't/won't do that now! I think I just need to sleep my weekend away!

Jes, thanks for the tickers! They look great! About the "signs" I think they are VERY real. Mine might sound even crazier..... so my husband's family is born and raised in Jamaica and in fact everyone still lives there expect his dad (who moved here as an adult). Anywho.... back in the fall when I have a million ultrasounds because of the twins and then the mc, EVERY time I got back in my car, I am not kidding EVERY time I got back in my car, there was a Bob Marley song on the radio. Also, If I was having a really down and out day because of losing the twins, boom..Bob Marley was on. Not joking....EVERY time! The morning I was driving after my BFP, Bob Marley! Driving home my my bloodowork last week, Bob Marley.

They for sure do not play a lot of Bob Marley here in Toronto....so I do not think it is a coincidence! Weird? am I crazy? or a sign that "every little thing, is gunna be alright"?


My sore bbs have totally disappeared...... happen to others too?

Have a great day ladies! For me, it is 6:30am and I am off to work....happy lunch time for the friends across the pond.

Where is everyone from? Jes you are in the States right?


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Michele! I updated the first post with your name! And oh yeah! Twins run in my family! Apparenly there are twins on both my mom's and my dad's side! Several sets! 

I really do believe that the universe does things to make itself "right". Like before we had the boys, we had two losses. Lose two, get two. But I told DH the other day, we only lost one last time, shouldn't we get only one this time? I would certainly welcome twins again, but it would be a little hard on us financially and house-wise. We only have two useable bedrooms now! Where would two more go?! Lol. Just something we'd have to make work, I guess. 

Lindsay, that is werid! So cool! I actually got goosebumps when you said "every little thing is gonna be all right"! Now THAT'S a sign! 

Yes, I'm in the States. I live in CT. Born and rasied. Am I the only Yankee? Lol!!

Have a nice day at work, Lindsay. And have a great afternoon/evening to all my UK friends!


----------



## Mrskg

Thought Id share some of my recent signs x

A couple of weeks ago I was at counselling I came out thinking maybe I should just call it a day ttc was just mucking my head more than the grief x I was driving home an the bus in front of me had an advert on the back x it said when life says give up hope whispers give it one more try x at the time I thought it'd take more than one more try!! Last tues before I got my bfp I ws in house on phone and Internet everything was fine x I went out to pick my wee one you from nursery an when I came back they weren't working x long story short I tried phone in main socket an it was fine so I went to extension socket which is behind drawers in my office/washing room an the cable had been pulled out at the wires!! No way that could have happened on it's own x later that afternoon my friend an I were in the living room when we went through to kitchen (office is just off kitchen) 2 of my wee girls dresses that were hanging on my pulley on coat hangers were lying on the floor again no way coat hangers could have came off by themselves x 

now I know you'll be thinking how is that a sign well my spirits seem to give me strange signs ones that cannot be explained the medium I see reg said it's has to be things like this for me to notice x last yr they turned the ring on on my cooker which set fire to a packet of crisps that was on it an set my fire alarm of we were in the living room with the door closed an no one had been near the cooker also above the cooker we had a pic of our surname that was painted in Hawaii it was standing on the units either side it was lying face down also no way this could have happened on it's own x that was to warn me about something else not pregnancy though x an also just to let me know they are there x my medium told them not to set fire to things again lol xxx

Oh an also when I got my bfp dee told me about Rose quartz so I went on to eBay to look for a bracelet as I've been wearing an angel necklace an don't want to take that off x the first bracelet that came up was Rose quartz and garnet (January birthstone) could not believe it knew that had to be the one x it came today it's gorgeous x tiny though but I have tiny wrists can't see it fitting me the whole 9 months but I will be wearing it as long as I can x

Sorry for the book lol I could prob go on all day xxx


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! I think if more people paid attention to what's happening around them things would make more sense. I really do believe things happen for a reason, which is why I was sad about losing Tess, but not devastated to the point where I couldn't (or didn't want to) go on. It's amazing what the world/universe/God (whichever you prefer) shows us if we just pay attention to it!


----------



## duckytwins

Another sign today? There's this web site called 1saleaday, where they have really big discounts on one item per day in five categories. I logged into the site today and the item for sale in the jewelry category is a heart shaped silver necklace (I LOVE hearts and silver) with three garnets (January's birthstone!)


----------



## Mrskg

Definitely a sign just like my bracelet x are you buying it x x


----------



## duckytwins

I'm not sure yet. I sent the link to DH. I'll see what he says


----------



## Tasha

I love the signs girls x


----------



## Jingles23

Wow! Crazy signs!

Lindsey, we're really close! I just live in Brantford.


----------



## Mrs S-M

All these signs are kind of scary but reassuring at the same time! I don't think there are that many signs around me at the moment, lots of people pregnant which is making it hard not to tell people! I don't know whether the delays in the promotion is a sign that I shouldn't be taking it....

Been a really strange day today, moods are up and down, laughing my head off one minute really moody the next. My boobs are huge and killing me! Hope they stop soon, really don't want them to get bigger.


----------



## Greens25

Jingles, I am actually near Newmarket (Keswick) but non-Ontarioians don't know where that is :)


----------



## duckytwins

I had my appointment this afternoon. I had an u/s. My dr. found a sac and a fetal pole, but it's too early to see much else. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure everything is progressing as it should. I found out today that there is now a blood test I can have done ~11 weeks to test for trisomies. I won't have to have the CVS test done this time! YAY! Oh how I wish this was available last time! So, we had to tell the boys today. Alex found the u/s pictures on my desk before I could put them away, and he asked about them. I wasn't about to lie to him, so we told them. We decided this time to let them name the baby until we find out if it's a boy or girl. They decicded to name him/her "buggy". I'm going with bug for short! Anyone wanna see a picture?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Oh that's great news Jessica! Exciting that you get to have another scan in 2 weeks. Think I might wait longer than I was going to before going for a private scan. Can't afford more than one. 
Yeah post a picture! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Here's Bug! https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2cd427a7.jpg


----------



## Mrs S-M

Yay so exciting! Bug is so small! x


----------



## Jingles23

Awesome!! Such a cute name too. :) 
Your next u/s will be so much fun too.


----------



## Greens25

YEY Jes! Bug is so cute!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hey I thought I would check in for today! Hope you are all doing well. 
I am fairly positive today as got a 3+ on a clearblue digital- last time I was pregnant I never got to this point, just stayed on 2-3 for a while then went back down to 1-2. 

I know what it does mean I am out of the woods, far from it, but it is giving me hope :)
DH and I went to some baby shops today- we didn't buy anything but just walked around and talked about what we would like for the nursery and things. 

The next few weeks are going to be hard with no way of reassuring myself that everything is going to be ok. Might book in for my private scan this week, it will give me something to look forward to. 

Anyway hope you have all had a good day too! x


----------



## Jingles23

Hello ladies
Happy Mother's Day!
Just wondering how all of you and your little beans are doing. Hope you've been relaxing and enjoying your precious secret. :) Has anyone had any more appointments?
AF finally showed up for me so I'm pretty happy about being able to try again. I'm really hoping I can just relax and let it happen.


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya I had a really wobbly day yest but feeling much better today x I've to phone epu on fri to make app For 9weeks scan x I won the bonus ball at my mums work so was gonna pay for a private scan at 7 weeks but they don't do them till 8 so no point in that x so bloody petrified it's unreal def just have to take it one day at a time x

Hope you catch that eggy very soon jingles xxx

How's everyone else today? Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

bleeding girls x looks like this group will be getting smaller x :cry:


----------



## duckytwins

NO!!!! no, no, no, no, no!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I didnt update in here, but I miscarried on Sunday x


----------



## Tasha

NAd mrskg, just leaving you more :hugs: here x


----------



## duckytwins

No Tasha! Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs: Tasha and Mrskg. I'm so sorry!!!:cry:


----------



## Mrs S-M

So sorry to hear that Tasha and Mrskg.:flower: Hope you are back in 1st tri soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I wont be for a while, I am going to have NK cell testing after my next AF. And we are still hoping for Mrskg that this is just a small bleed.


----------



## Mrskg

Bleeding with dark bits in it an sore backache not looking good I'm afraid xxxx


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Digi says not pregnant x hit 10 times harder this time knowing it was our last try I've not only lost another baby but the chance of having my rainbow x can't believe life can be so cruel x :cry:


----------



## Mrs S-M

I'm so sorry Mrskg :hugs: Is there no way you can try again? Hope you have lots of people around you to support you at this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses, Ladies. Are you taking any new PAL joiners?


----------



## duckytwins

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry for your losses, Ladies. Are you taking any new PAL joiners?

Yes, of course!! Welcome! There's a questionnaire you can fill out if you'd like so we can get to know you!! Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## duckytwins

Kirstene, I'm so sorry sweetie. I wish I could make it better :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Name
Twila

Age
28

SO's Name
Jason

SO's Age
32

Do you have any other children?
Yes

If so, tell us about them
Chloe is almost 13 months. She is into everything but very sweet.

EDD
January 26 based on O, which is what I'm going with. (LMP- January 19)

Tell us about your loss
I MC this past March. I made it to my Dr. appt at 8w2d with no indications. And there was a small sac, baby measuring 6w5d, no HB. Dr. said I could just be to early. But, I knew my O date as had been ttc. I passed baby a week later.

What makes you nervous about being pg again?
Another loss. Just scares me!

What are your symptoms?
PREGNANT BOOBs, Frequent urination

What's different about this pregnancy than the last one?
My boobs and symptoms started earlier.


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Twila! I'm going to put a ticker up for you on the first post!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Jessica! Love my ticker, looks like I may be having a boy! :)

Happy 7 weeks Michelle!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Thanks Twila, 
Early scan on Saturday, very nervous! Also have a interview today for a promotion. This next year is going to be mad!


----------



## Leinzlove

Madness! :) But very good Madness!:)


----------



## Mrs S-M

I got the job :happydance: 
So so tired now but really looking forward to my early scan on Saturday! Exciting times


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! you have a lot going on too! Congrats on the job! I just got a brand new one the same day I POAS! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Have you told your new employer yet? Mine is a promotion, but didn't tell them about being pregnant.


----------



## duckytwins

No, I haven't told them yet, but I think I have a plan. When I went to the ER on Sunday, this one nurse tried to get blood... idiot had no idea what she was doing and she did this to my arm: 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/b8096813.jpg

My bosses both saw it today and asked about it. I told them I had blood taken yesterday (even though it was on Sunday) and she tried to kill me. 

So, since I have my appointment tomorrow, as long as everything is okay, I can use the "I had blood drawn last week" as a segue to "I'm pregnant". When I see my bosses again next Tuesday. I can say, "remember that blood I had taken last week? I wasn't feeling well (true story) and they did a test and I guess it's because I'm pregnant"

Think that sounds viable?? Hopefully they won't ask too many more probing questions. I can always tell them (if I have to) that since our loss in December (which they know about), my cycles have been really off (which they have). That way, it's kind of an excuse why I wouldn't have known, right??


----------



## Mrs S-M

Oh my, your poor arm! Why did you have to go to ER?
I think that sounds good, not like they can do anything once they have given us the job anyway. 

I am going to tell them next week and just say couldn't bring myself to say anything until I knew all was ok. Just so pleased I got through the interview without having an bad cramps or being sick!


----------



## duckytwins

I had a red bleed on Sunday. I called my nurse and the dr. on call and they said I can go to the ER to have it checked out and get an u/s. Besides being there for three hours and not being able to eat, and the whole arm thing, I got to see a heartbeat!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations on the new jobs, Ladies! :happydance: That bruise is nasty.


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks!! 

ugly, isn't it?? :sick:


----------



## Jingles23

Congratulations on the new jobs! 
And yay for seeing the heartbeat Jess. That's wonderful!


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley YAY for seeing the HB! That ugly bruise was so worth it! :)


----------



## duckytwins

I'll say!! And I got an awesome BBQ chicken dinner afterwards!! The dr who did the u/s only stopped on bug for like 30 seconds, but I saw the heartbeat for the first time and that's what mattered!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Yay for hearing the heartbeat and glad everything is ok. 
So hope I get to hear my little monsters too. Think MS is really kicking in now, I am already nauseous all day but this morning I am dry retching- feel awful :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Michelle, I hope it eases up on you a bit. I have some, but for small periods at a time, that come and go. I didn't have any with DD. Makes me wonder if it'll get worse as I get further.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Been up throughout the night with vomiting and diarrhoea. Got my early scan this morning and really hope all is ok, feeling very nervous right now. Still having lots of really painful cramps which I was hoping would have gone away by now. Will update you later with how it went...


----------



## Leinzlove

Wishing you all the best! Those cramps could be from the diahrea. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Thanks. The cramps I have had since I found out I am pregnant. Not sure what they are but as they are not constant decided not to worry about it. 3 hours to go....


----------



## Leinzlove

Cramping is normal during pg, I had them with DD starting in the 2ww. No cramping this time, but probably because my uterus has already been stretched.


----------



## Jingles23

Hope you have fun at your scan today Mrs SM. :)


----------



## Mrs S-M

It was over so quick! But worth every penny.
We got to see the little heart beating and hear it too. All is good with the baby, measuring just 1 day behind my dates when I go by ovulation. 
So relieved, totally over the moon :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

YAYYAYAYAY! Very good news! I'm so happy everything is going perfect! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Yep and only one sac, which was a relief after reading about all the twins/ multiples on here, one is quite enough for us right now :haha:


----------



## Jingles23

Yay! So glad your scan was good. :D


----------



## duckytwins

I was relieved to see one sac too! A few people on here and one of my friends have all mentioned twins again! EEK!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Going to attempt to tell my boss today, feeling stupidly nervous about it. That's if I manage to talk to her without just being sick everywhere feeling awful again this morning. Will let you know how she takes it later...
Hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed, Michele. I hope it goes okay!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Well it went ok, she is ok with me keeping the promotion and actually hugged me! :wacko: Then I told my team leader- which also went ok. They are the only two who are going to know for now. We walked out of my team leaders room and walked straight into my boss, the two of them then walked down the corridor and I saw my boss pull a really odd face :shrug: 
I guess what matters is that she was nice to me about it and that it doesn't change anything at work. So pleased it is over with now.

How have all your days been?


----------



## Jingles23

Glad it went well Mrs SM!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, I'm glad it went well! :) 

AFM: I've decided to call DR. and get an earlier scan. I just want to know all is progressing well. Also I got a 3+ on my Clearblue at exactly 5 weeks, so I'm hoping that means my HCG levels are normal.

I won't rest easy until first tri is over, but I feel alot better with seeing a healthy ticker!


----------



## duckytwins

I'm glad your telling went well, Michele. Mine will be tomorrow. It'll be nice to get it out in the open and not wonder if they'll notice I don't feel well. 

Twila, have you scheduled your scan yet, or do you have to wait until tomorrow to call? I hear you about being able to breathe a little easier when the first tri is over, but we lost Tess at 15 weeks, so I think I'll still be a little bit of a wreck until I pass at least that point. Or until I get all the tests done and know they are okay.


----------



## Leinzlove

Jessica: No, I haven't scheduled a scan at all, yet. But, I'm calling tomorrow and scheduling it for June 12 or 13. (That'll be 7w3d or 7w4d.) My Dr. usually wants you to wait until 8 weeks, but I don't want to wait until the next week.

I'm sorry you won't be able to have peace until 15 weeks. :hugs: Make sure to update with how wonderful your scan goes. :)

AFM: I went to my first Scan it showed Baby, small sac meausuring 2 weeks behind, and no HB. So, I really will feel a little better seeing the HB.


----------



## Greens25

All went perfect! Measuring 1 day ahead at 8+2. HEARD the heartbeat!!!!!!!!! 167bpm!

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82b.jpg

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/th_82a.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Congrats! Very happy your scan went great! :)


----------



## Mrs S-M

Yay for the healthy scan Lindsay, how you can relax a little now that you have heard the heart beat :)


----------



## duckytwins

YAY!!! Isn't that the best sound?!?


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is! I can't wait for my scan, which won't be until baby is the size of a raspberry!


----------



## Mrs S-M

It really is! Cannot wait until we can hear it again although that is going to be another 4/5 weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

Ah I couldn't find this thread earlier ?

Congrats on all the good news :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: I hope you are doing okay. All things considering! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you x I'm actually doing well x seem to have picked myself up quickly this time x getting used to it all now I suppose x good news is that was our last try but we've decided to give it another go x going to docs for some tests on June 12th x but.......we've dtd unprotected an I think I may have ov'd as usual oops :wacko: what will be will be x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so happy to hear that you aren't giving up! :) I'm very pleased to hear that you DTD around usual O. Let this month be the sticky one! Also, it'll be good to have tests done...

I'm sorry you've been through so much loss. It's just cruel. I'm hoping and praying that all ends, and in 9 months you'll be holding your forever baby!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

It's all a bit of a blur can't actually believe I've had 5 losses in 10 months sounds too unreal too be true x I must be very fertile lol x I fell with my 3 girls easily too x just need another sticky one now x I honestly believe I will get my rainbow at some point hope I'm not kidding myself xxx

How are you feeling xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

It's toooo cruel. No you aren't kidding yourself. :hugs:

Feeling ok, thanks, MS spells in the evenings, uncomfortable sleep... Impatient.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Kirstene,I'm glad you found us again! I was about to go over to my journal and let you know we're still here! I'm so glad you decided to give it another go! 

You know what I realized not too long ago? My boys were rainbows too! Maybe I'm destined to keep my rainbows?! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs S-M

So pleased you having another go Mrskg! Is there nothing more the doctors can do to help you keep a pregnancy? Hope you do get pregnant again soon x


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 8 weeks Michelle! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 8 weeks Michelle x

I've got doc on 12th x next time I'm def going to take progesterone hopefully doc will prescribe it if not got a buddy on here willing to give me it x I'll also take aspirin x cant just do nothing x

Had a rubbish day today a close friend who knows exactly what I've been through announced her pregnancy to me in the same sentence as asking how I was x she has 3 boys aged 5 22 months and 10 months so as you can imagine she was the last person I expected this news from x she also told me while we were at a kids party surely she could have call this morn an gave me some warning x 

Also having a mind games day x I slept a lot today x had a headache an was dizzy a few times at work tonight x I'm only on cd 14 (3/4dpo) but in my other bfp months I had these symptoms on cd 16 (4/5dpo) ??? Think I will spot every symptom this month though esp since we weren't supposed to be trying but think I ov'd exactly when I should have I thought mc would have delayed it but seems not x what will be will be xxx


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed for you, hun. I can't believe your friend did that! That seems pretty insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hate that your friend did that hun! I'm sorry! I wish she would've been more sensitive, especially knowing your history. :hugs:

I hope you are about to get your sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

:hugs: that is a tad mean knowing everything that has happened with you. I'm glad there is something different you can try this time, have they tested your progesterone to see if that is a problem? I would be surprised if the doctors didn't do everything possible for you. How fab would it be if you were pregnant again now, really hope you are :flower:


----------



## Jingles23

Hi ladies, Just wondering how you are doing?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi all :wave:
Nothing new to update really, got a week off :happydance: but have come down with a cold. I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday. Getting a little worried as my symptoms are not as strong as they were before.
Off to the in-laws today, DH is going to tell them the news as we haven't told them yet.

How are the rest of you getting on?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi all :wave: how are you all getting on?

In-laws were fine, not getting too excited just yet. Midwife appointment was painful! It was a student, she took my blood but has left me with this huge bruise :-(

That is able all that is happening we me. Hope to hear from you all soon. Hope your all ok.


----------



## duckytwins

That happened to me at the hospital a few weeks ago. The bruise is FINALLY almost gone!

So I got broadsided at work yesterday! When I got into the office, my bosses said they needed to talk to me. They said they are closing the office. I about freaked out (silently) because I thought that meant they were letting me go. BUT!!! Then they asked if I would work from home!! Ummmmm, YES!!!! I can't believe it! It's almost like a dream come true! The hours I wanted at a pretty decent job and now I get to work from home!?!?! Pinch me, girls!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Wow that's great! Does that mean you can stay home with LO and work at the same time? That really does sound like a dream!


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, I'll be starting at home on Monday, which means I won't have to pay as much to have care for the boys when they get out of school! AND, when boop comes, I'll still be working at home, so I won't have to worry about day care at such a young age. Or having to quit! 

Can it be that after the horrible year we had last year, things are starting to work out for us?!?


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, what do you do to keep youself same in between scans? I have my next one on Monday and I've been all crazy, hoping boop is okay since my last one. I know there's nothing I can do if something happens (God forbid), but I have this unnerving feeling that I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop. This next scan will be the one where we found out there was a problem with Tess, so I'm scared to death. It was actually scheduled on her due date, but I had it changed because I didn't think I could handle it.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Really hope this is the light at the end of the tunnel for you, will keep my fingers crossed.
As for keeping sane between scans, I don't know! I have just been trying to keep myself really busy so that I don't think too much. I so want to go and book another private one but can't afford it. I am still waiting for a date for my 12 week one. Hoping that if that goes well then I will be able to chill a little.


----------



## duckytwins

Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better... 

My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Mrs S-M

No way are you being ridiculous! Think I would be worried too. Is it a scan you are having tomorrow? If it is then there isn't really anything you can do until then and just let the doctor/ nurse whoever know about your concerns when you go. If it isn't a scan then I would contact a doctor or midwife. 
I'm sure it will all work out ok will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: Sorry to hear that you have causes of more worry! I hope all went perfect today and all is well. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jingles23

Hey Jess, hope everything is okay and your doctor appt went well today!!! Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Jes,
Hope all went well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrskg

just got another bfp x in shock not even had af since loss on 17th may x
 



Attached Files:







june 12th 010.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









june 12th 012.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## duckytwins

Mrskg said:


> just got another bfp x in shock not even had af since loss on 17th may x

WOW! That's amazing!!! Everything I have is crossed!!!! 

I'm sorry I didn't update after my scan yesterday. I had barely enough time afterwards to choke down some dinner, then head out. I didn't get home until ~10p, then went straight to bed. So, for those who didn't get the update elsewhere:

At the appt, I got good news, bad news and so-so news. The bad news is that this wasn't the appointment we found out there was a problem, so in two weeks, I get to get all nervous again. The so-so news is that the appointment that we found out the bad news about Tess is scheduled for when DH is away, so he can't go. The good news is everything is good so far!!! We even got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ducky xxx 

happy for you :cloud9:xxxx


----------



## Jingles23

Congrats!!! That's wonderful!!!

Jess, so happy that everything is good! What a relief to hear the heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsKg: Congratulations! :happydance: Praying and hoping this one is sticky! :hugs:

Jess: So happy to hear all is well with baby! :happydance: That stinks that hubby can't go... But, all is going to be okay! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

I was sitting in bed last night and moved weird, and got this horrible shooting pain up the lower right side. It went down to an achy pain, and I went to bed. Then I woke up at 4 to pee and had some blood. Then I woke up again at 7 and had blood again. I just called my dr. and I'm waiting for him to call back, but is it possible to have made something detach? 

Now, as I'm sitting at my desk, I am getting these more painful shooting things up the right side again... 

And why does this have to be such a huge roller coaster? I get good news one day, then this kind of thing happens only two days later!?! It's so stressful!


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs: Hope your doctor gets back to you soon. Praying that everything is okay.


----------



## duckytwins

My dr. called back and said it's round ligament pain and to call him back if it gets worse. The blood stopped and the pain is intermitant and manageable, so I'm going to try not to worry.


----------



## Jingles23

That's good. Just relax this evening. Curl up with a good book and make sure you drink enough. :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Speaking of good book, my neighbour gave me Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy yesterday and it is SO funny! I recommend you all go out and get it if you need some good pregnancy laughs!


----------



## duckytwins

:cry:


----------



## Mrskg

You ok ducky? X


----------



## duckytwins

I should be holding my baby girl in my arms :cry: She would have been here today...


----------



## Mrskg

I'm sorry I just remembered as went over to pal x big massive :hugs: to you an your family x sleep well baby tess :cry:


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi ladies,
Sorry haven't been around as I have been on a residential trip with work giving my team leader a heart attack 
Looks like there has been some really good news whilst I have been gone. 
Congrats on your :BFP: Mrskg- fingers crossed for a sticky one.
Great news on your scan ducky and :hugs: for your angels due date.
Leinzlove- 8 weeks tomorrow! Yay


----------



## Mrs S-M

Just found babies heartbeat on a doppler :happydance:
I got it yesterday and was a little worried when I couldn't find it, turns out he/she is a lot higher up than I had expected! Very hard to keep it for long but managed to get a little recording of it. Feel so much better now


----------



## Jingles23

So exciting Mrs SM!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Just got 2-3 on a digi :happydance: never got that with chemicals x next step to get to 9 weeks an everything be perfect xxxx

Mrs sm that's lovely xxx


----------



## Jingles23

:dance: Congrats Mrs kg!! Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Yay for 2-3 digi! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

How's everyone doing it's very quiet over here x

I got my 3+ yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Mrs S-M

:happydance: Yay Mrskg! So pleased for you. 
Your right it is very quiet over here. I am feeling really :sick: I have my 12 wk scan next Thursday  really cannot wait to see the little monster and be able to tell people. Let it slip to someone today- well they guessed really. Not very good with secrets. 

So how is everyone else?


----------



## Mrskg

oh how exciting cant wait to see pic x


----------



## Leinzlove

Had scan on Tuesday... Went perfect. Baby looked good, strong HB, perfect round sac. I got put ahead 6 days and am now due Jan. 20.

Yay for next Thursday and your 12 week scan. What a difference in growth a few weeks make! :)


----------



## duckytwins

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!


----------



## Jingles23

Oh wow!!!! That's amazing Jess!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Jess for movement! :happydance: I can't wait for that! :)


----------



## Mrs S-M

That's so exciting ducky! How did you know it was baby? I have felt a few flutters but being my first I have no idea what to look out for. Have my 12 wk scan today, as much as I want to be excited, I am so worried that something will be wrong. 
Have to wait until this afternoon for the scan and then go back to work for an evening meeting after so will update when I finally get home tonight!


----------



## duckytwins

It felt like little flutters, or like a lot of little quick taps where Dr scanned for boop before. I had my NT scan yesterday and she actually found boop on both sides of my belly I had felt flutters on the oher side too, but didn't think it could be boop, but maybe it was! It's so hard to explain what it feels like, but it's definitely not in my stomach, it's in the uterus. HTH

As I mentioned I had my NT scan yesterday and I was a little nervous (that's the scan we found outt here were problems with Tess). She kept saying everything was perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! And heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers in the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! I go for my MaterniT21 test today at 10. I think everything will be okay from now on!

Here's my favorite picture from yesterday. Boop is waving! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

good luck today mrssm xxx

love you scan pic ducky im sure everything willbe great from here on xxx

i have scan booked for 16th july xxx


----------



## Greens25

https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Lspence25/babyspence.jpg
this is from Monday!


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: congrats green xxx I'm guessing team :pink: xx


----------



## duckytwins

Awww Lindsay, soooo cute!! Love!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Sorry fell asleep last night before I could update you ladies.

All was fine and hopefully if I have done this right then you should be able to see the pictures below.
 



Attached Files:







scan0002.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4









scan0001.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4









scan0005.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 3









scan0006.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## duckytwins

Adorable! I love them all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Love all the scans! Yay! So glad all is going so well. :happydance:

Green: I definitley say a girl for you! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Does anyone perfer a specific gender over another? I keep tellling DH this better be a girl because there's too much testosterone in this house already! :rofl: But of course boys are SOOOOO much easier, so I'd be happy with just a happy, healthy bub!


----------



## Leinzlove

No preference really here. It would be nice to have a boy, as we have our girl. However, we've talked about it and plan on another child within 2 years of this one. And if we end up with 3 girls, then it was meant to be.


----------



## Mrs S-M

duckytwins said:


> Does anyone perfer a specific gender over another? I keep tellling DH this better be a girl because there's too much testosterone in this house already! :rofl: But of course boys are SOOOOO much easier, so I'd be happy with just a happy, healthy bub!

We are just happy with a healthy baby but there is a certain amount of DH wants a boy so I annoy him by saying its a girl lol. I actually would prefer it to be a Boy as like the whole big brother thing and my DH will be staying home to look after LO so think it would be nice for him.


----------



## Leinzlove

It seems men always want boys. My BIL has a boy and he wants another boy... LOL


----------



## Mrskg

Great pics mrs s I'm guessing :pink: 

I have 3 girls an I'd like another lol I know what I'm doing with girls but in all honesty after everything I've been through in the last yr as long as it's healthy I don't care xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh Mrskg... I also love my daughter to pieces. :) So much so that gender doesn't matter to me. At first I thought I might be having a boy. But ever since we've came up with the name Bella for a girl... I've been thinking girl. :)


----------



## duckytwins

After we lost Tess in December, I think DH has been wanting Daddy's little girl. I hope I can give her to him this time!


----------



## duckytwins

Ack! I forgot about this thread! Shame on me! :blush: 

How is everyone?


----------



## Leinzlove

Good here! :) It's a girl! Found out at 14+4.


----------



## duckytwins

Hooray!!! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hey :wave: thought this thread had been abandoned. Yay on finding out your baby is a girl Leinzlove. I have three weeks today until I find out 

It's my birthday today and we spent the day at the Olympics! On the downside had a bit of a bleed- don't think there is anything to worry about not sure it was coming from inside as such. Think I might call the midwife tomorrow and just ask for advice.


----------



## Mrskg

:wave:

Congrats again leinzlove xxx

Ducky how's you? Will you be getting a gender scan? Xxx

Mrs sm hope you are ok did you call midwife? Xxx


----------



## Mrs S-M

I haven't called the midwife as only just got home and will only get the labour ward at this time in the evening. I will try and call tomorrow and see what they say. Hope your doing well Mrs kg x


----------



## Mrskg

Good let us know how you get on x

Doing ok this end thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. S-M: Happy Birthday! I would love to spend the day at the Olympics! How fun! :happydance:

Ducky: No names picked out yet... Thinking Bella Dawn, though unsure.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hey ladies thought I would update you. Ended up spending yesterday morning in hospital. They checked my cervix and that was fine. I had some pain whilst I was there but on my notes they wrote down no pain since coming home I have had really bad backache. Glad to know things look ok but still a tad worried. Hope your all having a good weekend.


----------



## Mrskg

Glad things not too bad these babies are really keeping us on our toes! X

Leinz that name is lovely :cloud9: x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. S-M: Sorry to hear of your pain and hospital visit. Lots and Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Thanks ladies :)
Hospital never did anything with my urine sample on Saturday if they had tested it they would have realised I had an infection and I wouldn't have spent the last few days in pain!

Here is the fully story:
Yesterday was a bit of an ordeal, after spending all of Sunday on the sofa unable to stand up or walk without being in excruciating pain I decided to ring the midwifes again. So first called my local hospital who said I needed to see a doctor so call the hospital I went to on Saturday. I call them and they told me to sit down and take a paracetamol! Then they said well nothing came up in your urine test so your fine- I said you never tested my urine (I know as it was left in the bathroom when I left) so she said oh you should get that checked call your community midwife. So I called the community midwife but she wasn't there until 1:30pm and had appointments all afternoon, so I called and left a message she got back to me at 5pm and told me to book a GP appointment ASAP as thought it was an infection- she was not happy with the hospital ignoring me. Managed to get an emergency doctors appointment last night where he confirmed infection and gave me antibiotics. The doctor is concerned with how bad it got and whether it has gone to my kidneys. 

Anyways feeling 100 times better this morning so hopefully the antibiotics are working and baby and I will be fine :) meant to be on total bed-rest but after not being able to do anything for days I may struggle with that one.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats awful! I wish they would've tested your urine. They do here at every appt. Or every time I'm seen. With DD I had non stress tests every other day from 34 weeks till 39 weeks. I had urine checked twice a day on those days. I'm sorry for your pain. So happy to hear you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow, Twila, I'm so sorry you had to go through this! Michele, you too! I hope you are feeling better now! 

I just finished another round of antibiotics for another UTI. I hope this is my last one. We had a rough weekend this past weekend and needless to say, I am not home. 

Last week, I noticed a weird smell in the house, so I had DH take out all the trash and clean the cat's litter box. It still kind of smelled, so DH went to investigate. He realized that the freezer in the basement wasn't cold, so he opened it and looked inside. There was a turkey we'd had in there that went bad. I'm talking it defrosted then started to rot. He took it out but we were on our way to a baseball game on Friday night, so we just left. 

When we got home, the smell was so bad, we couldn't even go in the house. The boys and I had to go sit in the car while DH tried to pack us some things to stay somewhere else over night. We took the cat and went to my parents' house (they are on vacation. There's ANOTHER story about that too), and we've been here ever since. 

DH called a biohazard cleanup company in to fix the house and they came yesterday. They had to deodorize the house, sanitize the air and spray anti microbial chemicals in the basement. They set up huge machines in the house that have to be there until at least today. I'm tired, frustrated and stressed. 

I don't think boop has been moving as much, and I feel like my bump is smaller than before.


----------



## Leinzlove

ducky: I'm sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. I can't believe how the turkey made the house smell that awful. :hugs: I'm sure babe is fine... Drink some sugar and lay down and smile when you feel baby move and move. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Oh no ducky what an experience! Hope it all gets sorted soon and you can get back to normal. I'm sure baby is fine, do you have a scan or anything coming soon?


----------

